# Antena parabolica



## winco4 (May 13, 2010)

Hola a todos espero y puedan ayudarme, necesito ayuda para la construcción de una antena parabólica que capte señales de UHF es para un proyecto de la facultad y lo tengo que entregar maximo en 15 dias.
necesito saber los cálculos del plato y de la ubicacion del foco de la antena se los agradecería mucho si alguien me ayuda con esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2010)

Eso es geometría !

Saludos !


----------



## tecnogirl (May 14, 2010)

... y ademas, hay como 3 tipos de reflectores parabolico, me acuerdo de uno Casegrain, para que sigas buscando. De todas maneras, te adjunto un documento sobre antenas parabolicas, espero te sirva. Saludos


----------



## winco4 (May 14, 2010)

muchas gracias por sus aportes voy a seguir trabajando e investigando esto cuando tenga la antena completamente armada subo su diseño y cálculos para que la vean.
Con todo y si no es mucha molestia espero y me sigan ayudando con sus aportes


----------



## NTM (May 18, 2010)

ola..
y si te funciona sube el diagrama ademas (ya lo dijiste .. pero se ve bonito jaj) un videito
para ver que funcione..
gracias..


----------

